# pischello/pischelletto



## Tellure

Buongiorno a tutti! 

Avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per trovare un sinonimo di "pischello" - un termine usato dai giovani, però - perché vorrei commentare la foto di un ragazzo di qualche anno fa dicendo: "Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!". Nella foto aveva circa 18 anni, ma sembrava anche più piccolo. 

Giusto per capirci meglio:


> *pischèllo* s. m. (f. -_a_) [voce espressiva, forse sovrapposizione del tema di _pisciare_ su _pivello_], roman. – Ragazzino, e anche principiante, novellino: _l’orchestra pareva a cottimo_, _e specialmente il p_. _che suonava l’armonica_ (Pasolini). ◆ Dim. *pischellétto*.


treccani.it

Idee? Commenti? Osservazioni? 

Vi ringrazio sin d'ora,

Tellure


----------



## potolina

Ciao  Ma ... la domanda sorge spontanea ... perché pischello in sé non va bene?   tutti i sinonimi che mi vengono sono o della mia città o troppo italiani, tipo ragazzetto, o ancora sono forse troppo "esagerati" tipo poppante ...


----------



## Tellure

Ciao!  Giusto! 
Beh, perché pensavo che "pischello" fosse un po' datato, ma correggetemi se sbaglio.


----------



## potolina

In realtà io lo sento abbastanza spesso, in maniera scherzosa ovviamente, e nel "gergo" romano ... in altre zone d'Italia non saprei,forse in Toscana è anche abbastanza usato..nelle altre regioni non so, non credo sia così comunemente usato ma è comunque comprensibilissimo e si capisce il tono scherzoso ... però se non ti piace ci si impegna a trovare la soluzione giusta!


----------



## Tellure

No, "pischello" è molto carino e io lo conosco benissimo - come penso un po' tutti anche dalle mie parti (Puglia). Mi sarebbe piaciuto, però, qualcosa di più "nuovo" se c'è, altrimenti mi tengo "pischello" e non se ne parli più! 

P.S. Ah, grazie per la risposta, potolina!


----------



## potolina

Allora.... farò un tentativo  visto che più o meno "pischello" è sinonimo di ragazzo, ragazzino... proviamo con i sinonimi di ragazzo 
marmocchio, sbarbatello (questo è carino), moccioso, bamboccio, poppante, lattante ... gli altri che ho trovato non mi piacciono molto... a te la scelta! 
P.S. di nulla!


----------



## Tellure

potolina said:


> Allora.... farò un tentativo  visto che più o meno "pischello" è sinonimo di ragazzo, ragazzino... proviamo con i sinonimi di ragazzo
> marmocchio, sbarbatello (questo è carino), moccioso, bamboccio, poppante, lattante ... gli altri che ho trovato non mi piacciono molto... a te la scelta!
> P.S. di nulla!



Mmh... Forse "marmocchietto"? 
Non è proprio "nuovo di zecca" ma me lo farò bastare!

Anche se "pischello", hai ragione, li batte tutti! 

Grazie ancora!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Mi è stato utile leggere i post perché la parola "pischello" non l'avevo mai sentita prima. E sospetto che molti altri emiliani siano nelle mie condizioni.

Saluti.

GS
PS Anche a me piace "sbarbatello", ma lo associo a un un giovincello che "vuole fare il grande" (" 'sto sbarbatello, crede forse di potermi insegnare il mestiere?").
 Ma forse sbaglio.


----------



## Tellure

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Mi è stato utile leggere i post perché la parola "pischello" non l'avevo mai sentita prima. E sospetto che molti altri emiliani siano nelle mie condizioni.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS
> PS Anche a me piace "sbarbatello", ma lo associo a un un giovincello che "vuole fare il grande" (" 'sto sbarbatello, crede forse di potermi insegnare il mestiere?").
> Ma forse sbaglio.



Strano, perché anche in televisione si sente spesso, ma forse non guardi la TV. Io vorrei smettere, e prima o poi lo faccio! 

Anch'io ho sentito "sbarbatello" sempre usato in quel senso, o quasi, ed è per questo che ho preferito "marmocchio".


----------



## longplay

Ho sentito "pisello" (Roma), "baccello" o "baccell(one)(ino)" (Toscana), il classico "fagiolo" universitario: insomma, tutti legumi o simili. Vogliamo aggiungere
"pachino","scarola", "merluzzetto" ("trota": recentissimo!<ogni riferimento ecc. è puramente casuale>)? Buon divertimento!

PS "piccione" (Campania), nel senso di imberbe, cucciolo (é nù picciune !). Piccioncello. ("Frutat" con ^ sulla u, credo, ma è troppo friulano).


----------



## potolina

Ecco, ora fate uscire la tarantina che è in me   Mi è venuto in mente da "picciune" ... "ù piccinn!" che però è strettamente regionale (provinciale?) quindi probabilmente non va ... a pensarci ne escono fuori una marea


----------



## Tellure

Mai sentito "pisello", né "baccello" o "baccell(one)(ino)", ma nemmeno gli altri, se devo dire la verità. 
Ma "baccello" non significa "sciocco" in toscano?


> *3.* fig., tosc. Sciocco, semplicione (attrav. un uso traslato che la parola ha in comune con _fava_): _sei proprio un b_._!_ In questo senso, ha anche il femm. _baccella_.


treccani.it

Per quanto riguarda "fagiolo", ho trovato questo:





> *
> 3.* fig. gerg. Studente del secondo anno d’università


treccani.it 
??

"Cucciolo" o "cucciolotto", però, potrebbero essere una buona alternativa. 

@potolina: Già, a volte i dialetti sono molto più "creativi"!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Aggiungo "pivellino".  
Dalle mie parti si usa "pulcino".


----------



## Sempervirens

Tellure said:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Avrei bisogno del vostro aiuto per trovare un sinonimo di "pischello" - un termine usato dai giovani, però - perché vorrei commentare la foto di un ragazzo di qualche anno fa dicendo: "Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!". Nella foto aveva circa 18 anni, ma sembrava anche più piccolo.
> 
> Giusto per capirci meglio:
> treccani.it
> 
> Idee? Commenti? Osservazioni?
> 
> Vi ringrazio sin d'ora,
> 
> Tellure



Ciao! Nel Grossetano (e in altri posti) dicono "citto", "cittino", "cittina".  Se ti può servire.


----------



## Tellure

Non lo so, "pivellino" ha forse una connotazione poco affettiva per quello che cerco io.

"Pulcino" e "cittino", invece, che tenerezza... Grazie a entrambi! Certo che mi può servire!


----------



## bawda

Tellure said:


> No, "pischello" è molto carino e io lo conosco benissimo - come penso un po' tutti anche dalle mie parti (Puglia). Mi sarebbe piaciuto, però, qualcosa di più "nuovo" se c'è, altrimenti mi tengo "pischello" e non se ne parli più!
> 
> P.S. Ah, grazie per la risposta, potolina!



Sono d'accordo con te, il termine pischello (pischelletto) si usa molto (anche qui a Roma) e non lo trovo affatto desueto. Semmai scherzoso e lievemente canzonatorio. Anche io lo preferisco alle alternative.
Aggiungo che qui a Roma spesso si sente dire il/la pischello/a mio/a per dire il mio ragazzo/a. Molto dialettale.


----------



## bawda

Tellure said:


> No, "pischello" è molto carino e io lo conosco benissimo - come penso un po' tutti anche dalle mie parti (Puglia). Mi sarebbe piaciuto, però, qualcosa di più "nuovo" se c'è, altrimenti mi tengo "pischello" e non se ne parli più!
> 
> P.S. Ah, grazie per la risposta, potolina!



Sono d'accordo con te, il termine pischello (pischelletto) si usa molto (anche qui a Roma) e non lo trovo affatto desueto. Semmai scherzoso e lievemente canzonatorio. Anche io lo preferisco alle alternative.
Aggiungo che qui a Roma spesso si sente dire il/la pischello/a mio/a per dire il mio ragazzo/a. Molto dialettale.


----------



## tbotw92

Mi aggiungo alla discussione per dire che "pischello" dalle mie parti (Salento) non lo sento più di tanto (se non proprio per niente). Lo conosco perché l'ho sentito in TV o perché so essere molto usato in alcune zone centro-settentrionali d'Italia. Dalle mie parti si dice "carusu", "vagnone", "'ggiovine" oppure "piccinnu". Nel tuo caso, e usando uno dei termini che ho detto, avrei sicuramente detto ""vagnone"; ovviamente sono dei termini dialettali e che, quindi, non fanno al caso tuo. Però se dovessi usare "pischello" non credo che ci possa essere qualcuno del tutto estraneo al suo significato...


----------



## Tellure

bawda said:


> Sono d'accordo con te, il termine pischello (pischelletto) si usa molto (anche qui a Roma) e non lo trovo affatto desueto. Semmai scherzoso e lievemente canzonatorio. Anche io lo preferisco alle alternative.
> Aggiungo che qui a Roma spesso si sente dire il/la pischello/a mio/a per dire il mio ragazzo/a. Molto dialettale.



Molte grazie per la conferma, bawda! Infatti, quello che mi piace di "pischello" è proprio la sua connotazione scherzosa e "lievemente canzonatoria" come dici tu. Ma sembra che non ci sia niente di simile né in italiano, né in nessun altro dialetto della nostra penisola, ahimé!


----------



## bawda

Beh Tellure...io non sono napoletana...ma sono abbastanza sicura che "guagliò" o "guaglione" abbia esattamente la stessa accezione


----------



## Tellure

bawda said:


> Beh Tellure...io non sono napoletana...ma sono abbastanza sicura che "guagliò" o "guaglione" abbia esattamente la stessa accezione



Forse sì, ma alla fine non mi dà l'idea di ragazzino: un "guaglione" mi sembra un po' più grande e smaliziato. Sarà una mia impressione sicuramente dettata anche dal fatto che nel mio dialetto esiste una parola simile che però sta ad indicare un ragazzo più maturo rispetto a "pischello". Questo il mio parere, anche se potrei benissimo sbagliare. 
Grazie, comunque, per avermi ricordato "guaglione", non so come mai ma non ci avevo ancora pensato.


----------



## longplay

Se ti va, puoi dire "guaglioncello" (non ancora malizioso): nù scurnusencello, che mi pare voglia dire un "ragazzetto timido".
Baccello e varianti hanno più significati : dipendono dal garbo (o meno) con cui lo si dice, come a Roma "se deve ancora scafà" (è giovane e senza
esperienza).Lo "scafatello", invece è un ragazzo che, qualche volta, crede di saperne più degli altri. Il "fagiolo", goliardicamente parlando è in posizione
dubbia: non è matricola, ma non è neanche degno della considerazione degli "anziani" (roba vecchissima, forse). Insomma di possibilità ce ne sono,
come anche "scugnizzo", "picciotto" (NA e PA, rispettivamente ecc. Ciao.


----------



## Sempervirens

longplay said:


> Se ti va, puoi dire "guaglioncello" (non ancora malizioso): nù scurnusencello, che mi pare voglia dire un "ragazzetto timido".
> Baccello e varianti hanno più significati : dipendono dal garbo (o meno) con cui lo si dice, come a Roma "se deve ancora scafà" (è giovane e senza
> esperienza).Lo "scafatello", invece è un ragazzo che, qualche volta, crede di saperne più degli altri. Il "fagiolo", goliardicamente parlando è in posizione
> dubbia: non è matricola, ma non è neanche degno della considerazione degli "anziani" (roba vecchissima, forse). Insomma di possibilità ce ne sono,
> come anche "scugnizzo", "picciotto" (NA e PA, rispettivamente ecc. Ciao.



Ciao Longplay! Francamente la definizione che ci dai su _guaglione _pare convincente,senonché altre fonti sembrano affermare altra cosa...
http://lellobrak.blogspot.jp/2008/11/guaglione-significato-ed-etimologia.html

Ho proprio paura che la caterva di pregiudizi e campanilismi possano alterare ora negativamente ora positivamente una parola in base alla rispettiva provenienza...

Saluti


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, baw, e benvenuta al Forum.

Forse, a beneficio degli amici stranieri, metterei l'accento acuto sulla "o" a segnalarne la pronuncia "chiusa": guaglió. Un termine, tra l'altro, che io amo moltissimo.

Saluti.

GS


----------



## bawda

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, baw, e benvenuta al Forum.
> 
> Forse, a beneficio degli amici stranieri, metterei l'accento acuto sulla "o" a segnalarne la pronuncia "chiusa": guaglió. Un termine, tra l'altro, che io amo moltissimo.
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS




Giusto! ma non so dove si trova perché sulla mia tastiera non c'è! Grazie per la precisazione!


----------



## longplay

Sempervirens said:


> Ciao Longplay! Francamente la definizione che ci dai su _guaglione _pare convincente,senonché altre fonti sembrano affermare altra cosa...
> http://lellobrak.blogspot.jp/2008/11/guaglione-significato-ed-etimologia.html
> 
> Ho proprio paura che la caterva di pregiudizi e campanilismi possano alterare ora negativamente ora positivamente una parola in base alla rispettiva provenienza...
> 
> Saluti


Troppo profonda!(la trattazione del link)**. In verità io ho proposto "guaglioncello", ma anche il "guaglio'(ne)" di uso corrente può andare. "Scurnusencello" non
c' entra come definizione di "guaglio'". C'era una canzone che diceva "guaglio' nu'mme fa ridere, guaglio' vattenne a 'a casa, vallo a ricere a mammà": troppo
giovane per innamorarsi, mi pare. Poi ci sono i "guaglioni 'e malavita", ma è un' altra storia! E non dimentichiamo gli 'sciuscià'.
** Proprio non sapevo che il termine fosse trasmigrato (solo?) nel linguaggio toscano.


----------



## Tellure

Dopo aver letto quanto proposto da Sempervirens, devo dire di aver cambiato idea su "guaglione" anche se mi piacerebbe sentire anche il parere di un napoletano.

Grazie per l'utile link, Sempervirens.


----------



## longplay

Spero che intervenga un napoletano DOC, ma ti pregherei di leggere il cross-postato precedente il tuo (su guaglione). Ciao


----------



## Sempervirens

longplay said:


> Spero che intervenga un napoletano DOC, ma ti pregherei di leggere il cross-postato precedente il tuo (su guaglione). Ciao



Ciao! Mi accoro al tuo appello. Ah, come avevo detto prima, la definizione che tu hai dato mi ha convinto. Peccato che non possa -io- approfondire bene il tema,a causa dell'enorme mole di dati spesso discordanti tra di loro. Mi rimetto alla competenza dei nativi ,i simpaticissimi Napoletani.


----------



## longplay

Ciao Semper! Il mio timore è che ci si possa confondere fra "guaglio' ", "guappo" e "camorrista": ben diversi!
Mi sono ricordato anche di "gnappa"-"gnappetta" (Roma) :"voi venì pure tu? Ma se sei ancora 'na gnappetta!". Forse è in disuso.


----------



## Sempervirens

longplay said:


> Ciao Semper! Il mio timore è che ci si possa confondere fra "guaglio' ", "guappo" e "camorrista": ben diversi!



Ciao! Sì,anch'io la vedo alla stessa maniera. Infatti non è sbagliato dire che molte parole hanno oltre al significato dettato(suggerito) dai vari dizionari,anche uno soggettivo,discreto,personale. 

Saluti


----------



## TheCell

A Napoli, "guaglione" significa semplicemente "ragazzo"; non mi pare di ricordare alcuna accezione o sfumatura negativa, o comunque alcun utilizzo diverso da quello della parola italiana "ragazzo". Lo si usa anche nei casi in cui "ragazzo" assume il significato di "fidanzato".

Per tornare al tema principale del topic, a Napoli la parola "pischello" non l'ho mai sentita (solo in televisione). Se dovessi usare la stessa espressione con una parola diversa, mi verrebbe da utilizzare la parola napoletana (italianizzata) "creaturo".

"Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!" --> "Qui eri proprio un creaturo!"


Dato che comunque è stato richiesto un sinonimo italiano, mi verrebbe da usare la seguente espressione, che spero sia utilizzata in tutta Italia:

"Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!" --> "Qui puzzavi ancora di latte!"


----------



## Tellure

TheCell said:


> A Napoli, "guaglione" significa semplicemente "ragazzo"; non mi pare di ricordare alcuna accezione o sfumatura negativa, o comunque alcun utilizzo diverso da quello della parola italiana "ragazzo". Lo si usa anche nei casi in cui "ragazzo" assume il significato di "fidanzato".
> 
> Per tornare al tema principale del topic, a Napoli la parola "pischello" non l'ho mai sentita (solo in televisione). Se dovessi usare la stessa espressione con una parola diversa, mi verrebbe da utilizzare la parola napoletana (italianizzata) "creaturo".
> 
> "Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!" --> "Qui eri proprio un creaturo!"
> 
> 
> Dato che comunque è stato richiesto un sinonimo italiano, mi verrebbe da usare la seguente espressione, che spero sia utilizzata in tutta Italia:
> 
> "Qui eri proprio un pischello/pischelletto!" --> "Qui puzzavi ancora di latte!"



Ok, quindi nessuna accezione o sfumatura negativa per "guaglione".  

Grazie per il contributo e per i suggerimenti! 

P.S. Anche dalle mie parti si dice "creaturo" ma in modo un po' diverso. Eh sì, il napoletano è proprio una bella "lingua"!


----------

